# Give you an Idea.



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok here are some of the projects Im into for Oct.. and a few that have been done just to give you an idea of what Im doing, I do woodwork for fun only I do not sell my work as I dont think its that good.. lol 

But now its been like 20 years since I started I think I can make a few small items with me Incra LS... 

Ok the first image is a frame I did it was blank stock of blackwood then router work with a few bits to my liking coat of light shellac (I mix my own from flakes)

2nd. is a close up of dovetail frame (And yes thats me in the photo I raced Motocross for many many years its a passion like woodworking) 

3rd. I drag this out from time to time its fun for Pens black and decker mini drill lathe

4th. Restoring Marple hand plane I will post images once its done

5th. Project oct 2008 dovetail box and I for get the timbers name anyone know ? and I have not put a plan to this yet..

6th. WA Jarra burl 900mm x 400mm large bowl or could be carved with a arbotech 

7 and 8 are of the WA Jarra burl

So there you go just a few things that are going on in the shed.. I have very few tools at the moment so I have a lot to do.. I'm trying to crow bar my brothers Elu router out of him but he will no give .. lol

I'm picking up the Makita 3612.. and all so there is a swivel head lathe going in as well I like the teknatool.. my whiteside bits will be here in 2 weeks and I got some of these the other day I can not get over the price have a look..
http://sawandbits.com I got 7 bits for like $40 madness..

Ok thats it for now more updates on projects soon.. cheers guys


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice work, Timeman.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great work on those projects and look forward to even more  I am especiially interested in the hand plane restore you are working. I am a hand tool fool and always good to meet others with the same interest.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine work Noel. Keep the pictures coming. Good on ya mate.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Im sure harry will be pleased with the photos 

And yes the hand plane I am guilty as well I like my hand tools nothing like the feeling of been at one with timber  Feeling it,Smelling it, its just passion with old woody's.

Cheers from Noel..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very interesting work Noel, you obviously have a great deal of imagination, something that I'm sadly lacking. I'm about to post part two of yesterdays turning project but am hesitant because some of the shots are very poor and I fear that you will be compelled to make adverse comments. I think the reason was that yesterday I turned of the flash off because it was a bright day whereas today was a bit dull so I imagine that the exposure was too long for my shaky hands.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a new camera for Harry 

If you only a point and click man look at the Olympus camera's there quite good.

And the funny thing is mate that the shots you see above are taken on a lill canon powershot.. Hahahaa I did not use my camera gear that I shoot with its a real funny thing, I have about $4000 worth of camera equipment and I get this pizzy lill canon powershot out and off i go  I'm saving hard for the new Macro lens 

So the lesson here is APPLY YOUR SELF 

We will talk soon on the phone mate cheers from Noel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK boss, I'll try!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Frame looks really great Noel. Like the lumber you have there would make some nice pens to.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you guys you are all so nice!

the help I have received here is just beyond the call of duty Kudo's to you all..

Harry your camera is fine you have some tips and you can call me anytime if you need to know some thing mate 

Glenmore that timber is gone ??? It got taken by the usa mail ??  I have no idea of its destination


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Noel, I thought that I'd warned you about differences in US and Aussie terminology. You must remember that we are all WOOD WORKERS! Re-post #5 on this thread.


----------

